# My New Kindle in Her New Outfit!



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Just wanted to share pics of my shiny new K2i with her new DecalGirl skin and M-Edge case!


----------



## Kimmieg (Jul 4, 2010)

She looks lovely!  Purple is really a good color for her.  

Kim/SC


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!

N


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Love the fractals, and the purple case makes a great Kombo!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

wow love the combo!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You should be proud, looks beautiful.  I love purple!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

She looks really cute! Is that the M-Edge Icon? How do you like it?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

That is simply gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Vet said:


> She looks really cute! How do you like the M-Edge Icon cover?


I love it! It's so gorgeous! It has that lovely leathery smell and is nicely padded and lined in suede. It even came with its own little storage bag!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Lovely.  Very eye catching...


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very pretty combo!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I love it! It's so gorgeous! It has that lovely leathery smell and is nicely padded and lined in suede. It even came with its own little storage bag!


Very nice, a little bag to protect it inside your purse!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous! Good job!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice. That's the exact skin I ordered for my iPad a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

That's really beautiful. Gives me ideas for my next set of cover options, although I'm trying really hard to branch out from purple, because I have so much other purple stuff, since it's my favorite color.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Magnificent!  Wonderful combo!  

Don't you just love how the decal girl skins fit around the keyboard and have the extra pieces for the page buttons?  Love that.  

Congratulations!


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful combination!  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh my, that case is incredible! Beautiful choices you made.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, that is amazing!  Very pretty.  I love purple.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet combo.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Very nice indeed!

It's like they were made for each other......


----------



## pinkpoodle (Mar 14, 2010)

That is so pretty. I need to get a skin for mine. 
Shannon


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Pretty! Good choice.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Very pretty. I love the purple.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that's a really great combination.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

gorgeous combo!!!!!  Does the skin help your contrast?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous combination!  It has to make you smile every time you look at it!


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

*LOVE IT!*


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks great!  Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Southgenie (Oct 26, 2010)

Oooooh that's so pretty! I wasn't going to skin mine but your pictures just changed my mind. Love that M-Edge sleeve too.


----------

